# 27" IPS Panel  WQHD Beratung



## loddar (23. November 2015)

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

- bis maximal 900€  (am Besten weniger)

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

- Samsung SMBX 2450L 

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

- Geforce GTX 970

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

- Office, Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop, Internet durchforsten, Spiele wie FIFA, CoD, Autorennspiele

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

- mein alter Moni ist ein TN Panel, mein Sohn hat mittlerweile ein IPS Panel und hat sehr viel bessere Farben als ich...daher eher ein IPS Panel

--> Ob ich nun unbedingt einen mit GSync benötige, oder eher 144Hz haben sollte oder doch beides, das hoffe ich nun von euch zu erfahren
--> Da Weihnachten vor der Tür steht, wollte ich bis dahin einen neuen haben
--> Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Snipsl (23. November 2015)

Hallo
Ich hatte den ASUS PG279Q ROG An sich ein echt guter Monitor, ging bei mir leider zurück Aufgrund eines Pixelfehlers, sobald er wieder Lieferbar ist hole ich in mir nochmal .


----------



## loddar (24. November 2015)

Snipsl schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hatte den ASUS PG279Q ROG An sich ein echt guter Monitor, ging bei mir leider zurück Aufgrund eines Pixelfehlers, sobald er wieder Lieferbar ist hole ich in mir nochmal .



Wo hattest du bestellt.
Geht da so einfach, ein Umtausch wegen pixelfehler?
Kann man da auch wieder Geld zurück verlangen?
Gibt's die 2 wochen noch innerhalb denen man ein Gerät einfach zurückgeben kann?


----------



## Snipsl (24. November 2015)

Bei Alternate, ja geht innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen ohne Grundangabe.
Generell ist Alternate sehr kulant meiner Erfahrung nach.
Jop die haben mir das sogar angeboten weil der Monitor derzeit nicht lieferbar ist.
Ging sogar ziemlich fix

(Rücksendung kostenlos)


----------



## loddar (24. November 2015)

Alternate ist ok, was haltet ihr eigentlich von CSV, Mindfactory etc.?

Die Frage ist, ob ich die 144Hz/bei dem 165 HZ Unterschied zu einem 60 Hz merke?

Oder ob man lieber auch z.B. ein TN Panel mit 144 Hz nimmt und ein Super Panel, das verbaut ist!?! Und am ende billiger ist als 850€.

Also der ASUS MG 279Q hat ja alles was der neue ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q auch hat, bis auf Gsync!
Jetzt die Fragen:

Ist der MG 279Q auch sonst technisch auf dem gleichen Stand wie der PG279Q und in der Verarbeitung?
Welche Rolle spielt Gsync genau? Wo merkt man spürbare Vorteile des Gsync?
kann ich als Nvidia GraKa Nutzer einen Monitor ohne Einschränkung benutzen, der AMD Free Sync hat?

Ich meine der Moni sollte zukunftssicher sein, d.h. ich kaufe mir normalerweise mal alle 5-8  Jahre einen Monitor.

Wie ist die Meinung/Erfahrung der anderen hier?


----------



## Roli (24. November 2015)

- Der mg279q hat Freesync statt Gsync. Also für AMD Grakas, nicht nvidia.
Bis auf Adaptive sync kannst du immer auch Freesync Monitore normal nutzen. Viele nvidia User haben Freesync-Monitore, weil gsync etwas teurer ist. N
ur das adaptive-sync-Feature kannst du dann halt nicht aktivieren.

- der mg279q ist eine Qualitätskatastrophe, hatte den selber. siehe dazu Bewertungen auf Amazon.de / uk / com. Nur kaufen wenn du Lotto spielen willst.

- Mindfactory hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme. Lies dir sonst mal Bewertungen bei Geizhals zu den Shops durch, welche dich interessieren.

- Das Panel ist Geschmackssache. Ich mag TN lieber, du anscheinend lieber IPS, wenn man deinen Eingangspost liest. Richtig oder falsch gibt es in dem Sinne bei Monitoren nicht, nur "mag ich" oder "mag ich nicht".

- 144hz merke ich persönlich keinen Unterschied zu 60hz bei gleichbleibendes fps. Aber auch das ist wieder bei jedem anders. Manche sehen das angeblich flüssiger bei 144hz. Ich halt nicht. Vielleicht ja du.


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. November 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> - Der mg279q hat Freesync statt Gsync. Also für AMD Grakas, nicht nvidia.
> Bis auf Adaptive sync kannst du immer auch Freesync Monitore normal nutzen. Viele nvidia User haben Freesync-Monitore, weil gsync etwas teurer ist. N
> ur das adaptive-sync-Feature kannst du dann halt nicht aktivieren.
> 
> ...



Naja wenn du bei einem 144HZ und bei einem 60HZ  Monitor 60 FPS hast, dann ist klar das du keinen Unterschied merkst, da muss du schon deutlich mehr als 60FPS bei einem 144HZ Monitor haben um einen Unterschied zu spüren. Wenn du dann weiterhin mit 60FPS spielst macht ja ein 144HZ Monitor keinen Sinn.
Ich würde nicht mehr zu einem 60Hz Monitor wechseln, da ich den Unterschied beim zocken schon stark merke.


----------



## markus1612 (24. November 2015)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Naja wenn du bei einem 144HZ und bei einem 60HZ  Monitor 60 FPS hast, dann ist klar das du keinen Unterschied merkst, da muss du schon deutlich mehr als 60FPS bei einem 144HZ Monitor haben um einen Unterschied zu spüren. Wenn du dann weiterhin mit 60FPS spielst macht ja ein 144HZ Monitor keinen Sinn.
> Ich würde nicht mehr zu einem 60Hz Monitor wechseln, da ich den Unterschied beim zocken schon stark merke.


Natürlich macht ein 144Hz Monitor Sinn. Auch unabhängig von den FPS.


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. November 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Natürlich macht ein 144Hz Monitor Sinn. Auch unabhängig von den FPS.



Ja klar am Desktop, aber ob es das Wert ist ? Oder was meinst Du genau ?


----------



## markus1612 (24. November 2015)

Auch in Spielen fühlen sich 60FPS bei 144Hz besser an als 60FPS @60Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Das ist sehr subjektiv, gibt genug die garkeinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## loddar (24. November 2015)

Also ich sehe das nun so:

Im Moment gibt es als IPS, nur den Asus 279Q, den man nur selten bekommt im Moment und er kostet 850€!

Es stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man/ich den Unterschied eines TN panels mit 144Hz zu einem IPS Panel mit 144Hz bemerke.
Brauche den monitor wie gesagt zum Arbeiten mit Office, Photoshop ab und an, Internet täglich, und Games wie FIFA oder Autorennspiele und ab und an einen Shooter.

Bei IPS mit 144/165 Hz gibts ja nicht so viel Auswahl im Moment und bis Weihnachten wirds da ja nicht mehr.
Wenn ich wüsste, der Asus ROG 279Q ist der absolute Hit und hat keine Fehler, dann würde ich sogar die 850€ hinblättern und hätte Ruhe.

Aber habe jetzt nochmal nachgedacht, ob man stattdessen, nicht doch ein super TN Panel wählen sollte, mit 144Hz und Gsync und OHNE irgendwelche macken, oder evtl. Fehler!

Habt ihr da Vorschläge, die man alternativ bedenkenlos nehmen könnte (27" bis 32" bitte)!

Oder würdet ihr einfach den Asus bestellen (evtl gleich mehrmals... und dann den besten behalten und die anderen zurückschicken)?


----------



## LMarini (24. November 2015)

Mit TN Panel gibt es denn  ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

mMn kannst du den 297Q bedenkenlos nehmen.
Hab ihn selber und bin sehr zufrinden. Es gibt natürlich auch Monitore die von der Quallität besser sind als andere. Aber das ist bei IPS Monitoren immer so. (Gibt ja auch TN Panel Krankheiten)


----------



## loddar (24. November 2015)

Wo hast du den 279Q gekauft?

Schwanke im Moment so etwas zwischen dem teuren ROG 279Q, dem PG 278Q und dem Dell S2716DG.

Jemand etwas für oder gegen diese Monis?


----------



## LMarini (24. November 2015)

loddar schrieb:


> Wo hast du den 279Q gekauft?



Bei Mindfactory. Das war mitte Oktober der einzigste Händler der ihn auf Lager hatte.

Ich finde denn 279Q richtig gut.
Gibt aber auch viele Leute, die ziemlich was gegen IPS Panel haben. Es kommt auch daruf an ob du sehr empfindlich gegen z.B. IPS Glow bist oder nicht.
Das bisschen was meiner hat stört mich nicht wirklch und die Farbendarstellung des 279Q ist einfach nur klasse.
Welcher der bester für dich ist, musst du selber wissen.


----------



## loddar (26. November 2015)

So habe nun heute mal den 279Q bestellt (bei Mindfactory), befindet sich sogar schon auf dem Weg zu mir!

Ich hoffe der taugt was - für das Geld.

Muss man beim Anschließen etwas beachten? Braucht man da noch zusätzliche kabel, die evtl nicht in der Lieferung dabei sind?

Muss man gewisse Dinge bei der Erst-Inbetriebnahme beachten?

Muss man in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung was umstellen, einstellen?


----------



## LMarini (26. November 2015)

loddar schrieb:


> So habe nun heute mal den 279Q bestellt (bei Mindfactory), befindet sich sogar schon auf dem Weg zu mir!
> 
> Ich hoffe der taugt was - für das Geld.
> 
> ...



gratuliere 
Er sollte schon was taugen.

Nein du brauchst nichts mehr. Es ist eine HDMI ein DP und ein USB Kabel dabei. Das Netzteil ist auch komplett. So wie der Monitor kommt kannst du ihn auch gleich nutzen.
Du solltest die Folie vorher runter machen . Normalerweise erkennt der PC den Monitor automatisch und auch das er G-Sync hat. Du musst halt noch die Auflösung und die Frequenz einstellen, jenachdem was du jetzt nutzt.


----------



## loddar (26. November 2015)

Anschließen aber mit DP kabel oder welches ist besser?

Auflösung einstellen nur in der NVIDIA SysSteuerung?
Frequenz einstellen, wo mache ich das?

Ach, und hast du den Moni kalibriert? Oder mit welchen Einstellungen nutzt du ihn?


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

Anschliessen mit DP, sonnst kannst du Gsync nicht nutzen.
Die Frequenz steht bei der Auflösung in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung.
Du solltest auch 120Hz einstellen, da die Karte sonst nicht richtig runtertaktet.
Unter den Spieleinstellungen dann maximale Frequenz.


----------



## loddar (26. November 2015)

Bildwiederholfrequenz ja? Wieso "auch" 120Hz, sollte ich da nicht 144Hz/165Hz einstellen?

Was für Spieleinstellungen meinst du?

Gibts irgendwo was, wo man ne gescheite Kalibrierung findet, also geeignete Einstellungen die man für ein gutes Bild vornehmen kann?


----------



## markus1612 (26. November 2015)

Die Bildwiederholfrequenz wird in Hz angegeben und sagt aus, wie viele Bilder/Sekunde auf dem Monitor ausgegeben werden können.
144Hz ist das Maximum (mehr geht nicht) und 120Hz solltest du einstellen, wenn du willst, dass der Grafikspeicher im Idle gescheit runtertaktet.

In Spielen, wo es diese option gibt (z.B BF4), bei der Bildwiederholgrequenz auf 120Hz einstellen.

Selbst ist der Mann/die Frau bei der Kalibrierung


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

Du kannst im OSD die Farben, den Kontrast usw einstellen wie es dir gefällt. 
Für farbtreues kalibrieren brauchst du ein Colorimeter. 
Warum 120Hz habe ich doch schon.
Die andere Einstellung poste ich wenn ich Zuhause am Rechner bin.


----------



## loddar (26. November 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann/die Frau bei der Kalibrierung


Wenn du deine Einstellungen aber mal posten würdest, wäre das sehr nett!

@JoM: Danke, das wäre super, wenn du die Einstellungen posten würdest!

Habt ihr ULMB aktiviert? Das funktioniert ja nicht gemeinsam mit Gsync , oder? Wann habt ihr was aktiviert?


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

ULMB tuje ich meinen Augen nicht an.
Kaufe doch keinen flimmerfreien Monitor, um ihn dann wieder flimmern zu lassen.

Die Einstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loddar (27. November 2015)

Super, danke mal!

Würdest du mir deine Einstellungen aus dem OSD auch mal zeigen (Farben, Kontrast etc.)
Danke


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2015)

Hab nen 278Q das nutzt dir nichts.
Stell ihn einfach so ein, dass es für dich gut aussieht.
Grundsätzlich habe ich den Kontrast auf 50 und RGB, sowie Helligkeit wie es gerade gut finde.


----------



## loddar (27. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab nen 278Q das nutzt dir nichts.
> Stell ihn einfach so ein, dass es für dich gut aussieht.
> Grundsätzlich habe ich den Kontrast auf 50 und RGB, sowie Helligkeit wie es gerade gut finde.



Achso...
Dachte du hast auch einen 279Q....

Evtl meldet sich Kollege Markus ja doch und gibt seine Heiligkeit der Einstellung mal Preis!
Wäre echt nett!
Habe da was von einem "Rennmodus" oder so gelesen, von wo aus, man seine eigenen Einstellungen aus starten soll.
Wie gesagt, vielleicht hat ja da einer gute Einstellungen für sich gefunden und ich kann die ja mal testen, danke.


----------



## LMarini (27. November 2015)

Ich schaffe es heute warscheinlich nicht mehr aber ich kann morgen mal meine Einstellungen posten. Du musst selber wissen wie dir das Bild am besten passt.
Ich zb. habe nur geringe veränderungen bezüglich des Rennmoduses gemacht.

Der Rennmodus ist mMn. schonmal nicht schlecht, ist ja eig. der normale Modus.


----------



## markus1612 (27. November 2015)

Ich hab nen VG278HE, kann dir dazu also auch nix sagen.

Ich würde halt einfach rumprobieren und schauen, wie es am besten passt.

Vielleucht auch mal bei Prad.de nachkucken, was die eingestellt haben.


----------



## chaotium (27. November 2015)

Ich habe gerade den Asus 297Q in betrieb genommen und bin einfach begeistert *-*  
\o/


----------



## loddar (27. November 2015)

OK; evtl. kannst6 du dann ja mal berichten.
Bin mal gespannt wann meiner kommt.

Wo hast du deinen her?

@LMarini: Super wenn du das posten würdest, danke! Evtl haben wir beide ja gleiche Geschmäcker


----------



## LMarini (27. November 2015)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade den Asus 297Q in betrieb genommen und bin einfach begeistert *-*
> \o/



Gratulation 



loddar schrieb:


> @LMarini: Super wenn du das posten würdest, danke! Evtl haben wir beide ja gleiche Geschmäcker



Werde ich machen.


----------



## chaotium (27. November 2015)

loddar schrieb:


> OK; evtl. kannst6 du dann ja mal berichten.
> Bin mal gespannt wann meiner kommt.
> 
> Wo hast du deinen her?



Also ich hab meinen diese woche bei csv direkt gekauft und kamm überaschend heute an.


----------



## loddar (27. November 2015)

Meiner ist auch da!

EIngeschaltet und bisher nix fehlerhaftes erkennen können.

a. )Habt ihr alle bevorzugte Aktualisierungsrate in NVIDIA Steuerung auf "Höchste verfügbare" gestellt? Was bedeutet das?
b.) Wieso darf/oder soll ich nicht die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 144HZ einstellen, sondern nur auf 120Hz?


----------



## LMarini (27. November 2015)

loddar schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch da!
> 
> EIngeschaltet und bisher nix fehlerhaftes erkennen können.
> 
> ...



Gratulation 

a.) Ja solltest du machen, da dann immer die höchste Freqeuenz in Spielen anliegt.
b.) Du solltest auf 120 Hz stellen. Der Nvidia Treiber hat einen Bug, wenn du auf 144 Hz stellst, taktet die Karte im Idle nicht runter (oder nur gering). 
Dadurch steigt der Stromverbrauch Sinnlos und du hast auch viel höhere Idle Temps, was natürlich in einer höheren Lautstärke resultiert. Um aber dann in Spielen 144 Hz auszunutzen, solltest du Punkt a.) einstellen.

Ich habe das bei mir mal getestet. Auf 120 Hz und drunter ist meine Classy auf 135 Mhz getaktet. Sobald ich auf 144 Hz stelle geht sie auf über 900 Mhz und das im Windows Idle.


----------



## loddar (27. November 2015)

Ok, danke für die Info!
Habe nun 120Hz eingestellt! Und auf "Höchste verfügbare" auch eingestellt.
Es gibt aber im OSD so ein Turbo Modus, kann man den auch ausstellen/für was braucht man den?

Ansonsten ist ja der Rennmodus schon vorab eingestellt oder war das bei euch nicht so? Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus...aber bin mal auf eure weitere Einstellungen gespannt!

Die Internetseiten (Mozilla bei mir) werden aber nicht vollflächig dargestellt, muss man da was umstellen? Weil die sind nur mittig...
Die Seite hier wird vollflächig dargestellt!

Ach wie weit sitzt ihr weg von dem Monitor und wie schräg habt ihr den gekippt (nach oben oder unten)?
Auf der mitgelieferten CD ist ein WHQL ICC Profil - für was ist das gut?
Ebenso ist auf der CD ein NVIDIA GPU Treiber WIN10, MUSS man den installieren? Ich habe ja aber nur Win7...!?


----------



## LMarini (27. November 2015)

Gut dann müsste das so passen.

Ja der ist immer vorab eingestellt und ich finde  den Modus auch schonmal nicht schlecht.

Kannst du sie nicht auf den gesamten Monitor aufziehen?

Ich sitze ca. einen knappen Meter davor. Kommt immer drauf an wie ich momentan dasitze. Meiner ist ziemlich gerade (vill ganz wenig nach unten geneigt).


----------



## loddar (27. November 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Gut dann müsste das so passen.
> 
> Ja der ist immer vorab eingestellt und ich finde  den Modus auch schonmal nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



Aufziehen?
Doch der Bildschirm ist schon voll, nur der Inhalt ist lediglich mittig. Müssste dann immer die Schrift größer machen so ca. auf 200%...hier das Forum ist der ganze Bildschirmn mit Schrift ausgefüllt..:!

Was ist mit den Dingen auf der CD?

Helligkeit 75, Kontrast 50, Farbtemp: Anwendermodus?
Hast du das auch so?

Habe oben rechts beim Start des PCs bemerkt, wenn alles schwarz ist (sein sollte), das da eine leicht erhellte Stelle ist. Lichthof, oder wie man das nennt. Stört mich aber nicht und ist bsi dato nur beim Start zu bemerken.
Ist aber nromal denk ich!

Pixelfehler, keine Ahnung wo ich sowas feststellen kann...!


----------



## loddar (28. November 2015)

Habe jetzt gerade mal die ersten FIFA GAmes mit der 2560x1440 Auflösung gemacht.
Da brummt der PC ganz schön, so laut war der noch nie! So um die 120 FPS zeigt er an. An was kann das liegen, das der PC so hoch fährt und laut wird wie noch nie?

In NVIDIA Syssteuerung habe ich unter 3D Einstellungen verwalten:
Bevorzugte Aktualisierungsrate -> Höchste verfügbar und
Vsync -> Gsync eingestellt.

Unter Anzeige-Auflösung ändern: 2560x1440 (nativ) und Bildwiederholfrequenz 120Hz.

(Die  120Hz habe ich hier aus dem Forum, weil man keine 144Hz hier  machen soll, weil die Karte damit ein Problem hätte!) Keine Ahnung  wieso...!?!

Unter Desktop Größe und Position steht: Skalierung-> Auflösung 2560x1440 und Bildwiederholfrequenz 144Hz.

Passt das alles so?

Wie  gesagt Bild und alles vom Moni ist top, nur das der PC so gehörig  hochfährt macht mich etwas stutzig. Oder sollte ich da nicht auf 60 FPS  begrenzen in den Einstelllungen von FIFA?
Aber der fuhr trotzdem hoch auf ca. 125 FPS, obwohl begrenzt auf 60....!
Oder sollte ich sogar "nur" in 1920x1080 spielen?

Vielleicht hat da einer Abhilfe...wäre nett!


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2015)

Wenn du vorher in FHD mit 60Hz gespielt hast und jetzt in WQHD und 144Hz, dann ist es klar dass der Rechner viel mehr arbeiten muss.


----------



## loddar (28. November 2015)

Also ist das normal?

Sind die Einstellungen von oben



> In NVIDIA Syssteuerung habe ich unter 3D Einstellungen verwalten:
> Bevorzugte Aktualisierungsrate -> Höchste verfügbar und
> Vsync -> Gsync eingestellt.
> 
> ...


korrekt ?

Besonders die 2 Unterschiede der Hz-Zahl (fett und unterstrichen).


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2015)

Ja, ist normal und ja, ist korrekt eingestellt.
Die 120Hz, weil die Karte sonst auf dem Desktop nicht richtig runter taktet.


----------



## loddar (29. November 2015)

Also da mein PC echt laut wird, auch wenn ich "nur" Fifa spiele (online), poste ich euch nochmals 2 Bilder.
Ist das korrekt eingestellt? Schaut mal drüber bitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

Ist richtig.
Welche GTX 970 hast du genau und wie der Rest deiner Hardware aus?
Vor allem welches Netzteil und welcher CPU Kühler.


----------



## loddar (29. November 2015)

Intel Xeon E3 3,4 Ghz
8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
500 Watt be Quiet Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold

Asus Strix Geforce GTX 970 DC2OC 4GB


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

Guck mal auf Lüftergeschwindigkeit in %.
Ich meine bei über 51% wird sie ziemlich laut.
Im PCGH Test hatte sie 0,7 sone, aber je nach nach Gehäuse, kann sie ne ganze Ecke lauter werden.


----------



## loddar (29. November 2015)

So hier mal 3 Bilder von Speedfan:

Im Ruheszustand und 2 im Spiel (Fenstermodus).
Sind die Werte normal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

Installier mal MSI Afterburner und Coretemp.
Und was wird da 127°C heiss?


----------



## loddar (29. November 2015)

So hier mal GPU-Z und Coretemp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oben Ruhezustand
unten ingame



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loddar (30. November 2015)

127C ist ein Auslesefehler nehm ich stark an.

Habe jetzt noch ein Problem:

Und zwar verschieben sich die Desktopsymbole, sobald der Monitor in den Standbye Modus geht und ich ihn wieder "aufwecke".
An was liegt das, bzw. wie kann ich das  abstellen?

Passiert nicht nach PC Neustart, sondern nur nachdem der Monitor im Ruhezustand war.
Dann kommt folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loddar (30. November 2015)

Habe jetzt den neusten NVidia Treiber draufgebügelt, dennoch bleibt das Problem bestehen.

Anschl. habe ich am Monitor, unter Einstellungen das Häkchen bei "Display Port Tiefschlaf" rausgenommen und jetzt verrutscht nichts mehr, wenn der Monitor aus de Standbye Modus per Mausbewegung "aufgeweckt" wird.
Seltsam oder?

Kann dazu jemand was sagen?
Ist das normal oder sollte man das Häkchen unbedingt da lassen?


----------



## cflies (1. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, ist normal und ja, ist korrekt eingestellt.
> Die 120Hz, weil die Karte sonst auf dem Desktop nicht richtig runter taktet.



Bei meiner GTX 570 konnte ich sogar nur 110Hz einstellen, bei 120 hat sie nur teilweise runter getaktet.
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass das mit der 970er erledigt sei.
Bei mir funktioniert das glaube ich auch, aber mein 144er Das Monitor hat kein G-Sync.


----------



## loddar (1. Dezember 2015)

Da sollte es aber in naher Zukunft angeblich ein update geben bzw. damit das behoben wird.

Weiß da einer genaueres?


----------



## loddar (1. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich den neusten Treiber draufgemacht habe sieht meine NVidia Einstellung nun so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das korrekt so, dass da Vsync an ist?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Bitte keine Doppelposts, dafür gibt's den Bearbeiten Button. 

Vsync an ist korrekt, sonst geht ja Gsync nicht an.


----------



## loddar (4. Dezember 2015)

loddar schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den neusten Treiber draufgemacht habe sieht meine NVidia Einstellung nun so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So passt nun alles.
Desktopsymbole sind auch nicht mehr weg, musste die Deep-Sleep Funktion am Monitor ausschalten.

Habt ihr eigentlich MFAA in NIVIDIA angeschalten?

Und habt ihr Einzel-Display-Leistungsmodus oder Multi?
Habe ja nur einen Monitor, demnach sollte man da auch Einzel DM einschalten oder?


----------



## Vape_and_Bake (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe ihr steinigt mich jetzt nicht das ich den Thread hochhole 

Ich habe mal zwei Anliegen.
Ich habe in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung "2d" sprich Desktop auf 120hz gestellt. Der Takt geht runter 
Für die einzelnen Spiele habe ich die höchst verfügbare Rate genommen. 
Was mich hier erstmal wundert ist das wenn ich V-Sync anmache nurnoch 120fps/max bekomme in Doom.
Mache ich Vsync aus komme ich wieder auf 120fps+ /130 /140.

Sollte Vsync nicht eigentlich bei 144hz schlussmachen? Wegen dem Monitor.
Es wirkt so als nehme er die hz-Zahl die ich für den Desktopbetrieb eingestellt habe.

Kann mich dazu einer aufklären?
Mein Monitor:
BenQ XL2430T

Das andere anliegen, ich weiß nicht ob es hier rein passt, es KÖNNTE aber sein, ist das:
Wenn ich alles wie gehabt auf 144hz lasse und meine Graka im Idle bei 70°C und 1.000mhz+ schlummert, ich anschließend Doom öffne mein Rechner einfach ausgeht bzw. neu hochfährt.
Das habe ich nur bei Doom. 
Bis jetzt^^

Besten Gruß
Vape


----------

